# xlocale missing



## Dr_Death_UAE (Feb 11, 2013)

*H*i, *I* run FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE, when *I* run *make buildworld* *I* get an error:

```
===> include/xlocale (clean)
cd: /usr/src/include/xlocale: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/include.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

*A*lso the same error when trying to upgrade firefox, xlocale.h is missing. *I* can*'*t find it in /usr/src/include.

*A*ny idea?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2013)

Update your sources, -STABLE is at 9.1-STABLE. It looks like your sources are incomplete, an update should fix that.


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure what was wrong, if I run *svn update* the source will be downloaded but without xlocale.

But if I run
`# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9[/url]`

The source download find with the xlocale

I upgraded to 9.1-STABLE and everything went fine


----------

